# Tail chewing



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi guys - I have a sneaking suspicion that a horse is chewing my mare's tail. Not all the way off, but she has a portion that is obviously shorter than the rest below the tail bone - no issues from rubbing, no evidence of that up top. I have no way to separate her from the suspected horse, which would be the best option. Is there anything to put on the tail to help discourage the other horse from chewing it that won't harm the tail or cause her to rub it? When I used a tail bag in the past it would get torn off with chunks of tail. I already have a fake tail for show season, but I don't want this to get even worse. Thanks.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

It doesn't smell that great and does make the take kinda gooey but it works. Mix some really extra hot ground pepper with water and rub it all over the tail. This works wonders. After having several foals that love to chew their momma's tails found this to be the best solution. All that no chew and bitter apple stuff doesn't work. Horses seem to like it more than hate it.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Generally any type of anti cribbing spray or rub that has cayenne pepper in it should do the trick. You can get them at most tack stores, or you can make them at home. I'm pretty sure you can just google cayenne pepper rub to stop chewing, and recipes will come up. I just don't have any off the top of my head. Make sure that the tail is coated in the stuff when you put her back, and make sure to wash your hands after using the stuff, as it does burn if you get it in your eyes, or around your nose, not to mention it tastes nasty, which is why you would use it. I have heard of some horses before actually liking the Cayenne, so you need to maybe take pictures, so you have something to compare to, and make sure that the chewing isn't still going on. I've also heard that a lot of horses don't like the taste of MTG, so you may want to try that as well, and the added bonus of MTG is that it helps the tail grow back as well. Good luck, I'm still dealing with my horse's tail having been chewed, and its annoying as heck.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the ideas. Does the chew stop spray or the cayenne pepper have a tendency to be irritating to the horses skin? The last thing I want to do is put something on there to stop the chewing and have her try to rub her tail off


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, there is some risk of irritation with the cayenne pepper mix because if it gets onto her skin, it will burn. With it being winter time and since there aren't any flies out that she would be swishing at (and getting the stuff on her butt/hips), then it is probably still your best bet. Just put some on the part of her tail that is being chewed and try to avoid getting any on the dock. Especially avoid getting any between her legs or under her tail, but of course you knew that LOL.

I hate those tail chewing horses, one of mine has several spots in his tail where he stood too close to the fence and his neighbor chewed off big chunks :evil:.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks - all I can say is thank goodness for fake tails. I'm not one to use one if it's not needed (I have only used one on two of my prior show horses, all the others haven't needed it). But between her ever shortening tail and another horse at my trainers barn (my mare stays someplace else) that broke his tail, got an infection in it, and lost almost all the hair, I have become an expert at hiding fake tails at the shows and making it look natural.


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds to me that the horse who is chewing your mares tail off is lacking something... 
We have started (about two years ago), to feed our horses minerals every day. We haven't had one chewing on another since plus there's MUCH less chewing on the fences also... 
If it is possible, I'd try to find the 'root' to the problem, rather than putting something harsh on your mares tail.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

WWA said:


> Sounds to me that the horse who is chewing your mares tail off is lacking something...
> We have started (about two years ago), to feed our horses minerals every day. We haven't had one chewing on another since plus there's MUCH less chewing on the fences also...
> If it is possible, I'd try to find the 'root' to the problem, rather than putting something harsh on your mares tail.


The other horses that she is around do not belong to me, so I have no control over what they eat or any supplements they get, just what I do with my own horse.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You can also try putting it into a tail bag. You can get rugless tail bags that braid into the tail, and the other horses won't be able to get to her tail to chew it.


----------

